# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " خالد جنيدي " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## saousana

والآن يا جماعة اسمحولي اقدم الكم عضو منم اهم الاعضاء في منتديات الحصن 
مشرف قدير ... واكيد عضو محبوب 
لقبنا احيانا بحارس المنتدى وانا شخصيا اطلقت عليه لقب ( نيرد المنتدى ) :Db465236ff: 
رحبوا معي بـــــــــــــــــــــــ

خالد الجنيدي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والآن يا جماعة اسمحولي اقدم الكم عضو منم اهم الاعضاء في منتديات الحصن 
> مشرف قدير ... واكيد عضو محبوب 
> لقبنا احيانا بحارس المنتدى وانا شخصيا اطلقت عليه لقب ( نيرد المنتدى )
> رحبوا معي بـــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> خالد الجنيدي


شكراً الك سوسن على المقدمة الرائعة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و انا جاهز للأستجواب من الجميع...  :Icon31:

----------


## حلم حياتي

مسا الخير خالد 
ما رح اسالك لسه بالبداية 
بس حبيت اسلم عليك وكل عام وانت بالف خير 
وان شاء الله لي عوده

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مسا الخير خالد 
> ما رح اسالك لسه بالبداية 
> بس حبيت اسلم عليك وكل عام وانت بالف خير 
> وان شاء الله لي عوده


مسا الورد.....الله يسلمك يا رب  :Icon31: 

و انتي بألف خير  :Icon31: 

بأنتظار اسألتك :Icon31:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> مسا الورد.....الله يسلمك يا رب 
> 
> و انتي بألف خير 
> 
> بأنتظار اسألتك


تسلم 
ولا يهمك 
بس خليني افطر اولا 
وبعدين بجهزلك كمشة اسئلة على رواق ومزاج
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

/ ماهو شعورك وأنت على كرسي الإعتراف ؟  

/ ماهي الحكمة المفضله لديك ؟ 

أطرف موقف واجهته في المنتدى ومع مين ؟ 

هل وضع المنتدى عاجبك ؟؟ ولماذا ؟ 

ماهو سر إختيارك لمنتدى الحصن بشكل خاااااص ؟ 

اذكر لنا اكثر موضوع استحوذ على اعجابك الكامل ؟؟

مالذي يغضبك ؟
/ثلاث وردات اقتطفتها من منتدانا الغالي لك ......فلمن تهديها على التوالي؟؟؟؟

/ماذا تحب و تكره في شخصيتك؟

هالعبارت لمين بتهديها

أنـا البحر وأنت الموج وسطه .. مهما علا موجكـ فمردك للبحر راجع ؟


>> لا أرى في مرايا ذاتي إلا وجهكـ الحاني .. !!


"أنا لا ألوم الزمان ولا الدنيا ولا الظروف على مافعلت
ولكني ألوم نفسي ودائما أصارع أمواجها
أملا في أن تهدأ فلا تؤذي الناس
بأمواجها المندفعة والمتسرعة"



وهذه مجموعة من العبارات..إلى من تهديها من أعضاء منتدانا ..؟!!

1- الله يخليك لنا :


2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك :


3 - أنـــت فنـان :

4 - أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك :


5 - آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني :


6 - تفاجئني دائما :


7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك :

8 - أحبـك في الله :


9 - يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك :


10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة :


11 - دمت لنا مبدعاً :


12 - أيها الحاضر الغائب :


13 - تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه :


14 - معرفتك تزيدني فخرا :
- هل انت تفعل ماتقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟

 اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟

- ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟

4- ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلة ؟

5- اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟

6- من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

7- لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

8- ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحة ؟

9- من يسكن قلبك؟

10- هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟

11- هل تدخل الشات ؟

12- هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟

13- ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

14- (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العبارة لنفسك , فماذا تقصد بها ؟

15- (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟

16- متى اخر مره بكيت؟

17- اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟

19- هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟

20- بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

21- اغمض عينيك دقيقة لو سمحت , ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟

- هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟

ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعية أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟

- هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب ؟


- هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقة بين الرجل والمرأة ؟


- هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العملية او الاجتماعية او العاطفية ؟
- هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

- من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟

- اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربية فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

- هل تكره شخص بشدة في حياتك ؟

- ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

- هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟


- ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعة في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟
- اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟

- حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟


- عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

- ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟


ماهو اول ماستفعله اذا ربحت ملايين او مليونا عشان مانكون طماعين؟

 هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خالد من هو؟ لاعرفنى عليك اكثر  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

خالد.....راجعين لك بعد الفطور :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ماهو شعورك وأنت على كرسي الإعتراف ؟  

شعور جميل لا يمكن وصفه...فمن هذا الكرسي تتعمق العلاقات بين الاعضاء
 ماهي الحكمة المفضله لديك ؟ 

الحكمة موجودة في توقيعي

if you have to live a life ..........you have to life it proud

أطرف موقف واجهته في المنتدى ومع مين ؟ 

مع ايات قاسم..لما خربوا السمايلات الي عندي :Db465236ff: 

هل وضع المنتدى عاجبك ؟؟ ولماذا ؟ 

بصراحة مو كثير بس هو أفضل من الاول و اتوقع انه سيتحسن مع بداية الفصل الدراسي الجامعي القادم :Icon31: 

ماهو سر إختيارك لمنتدى الحصن بشكل خاااااص ؟ 

ما في سر ابداً..........هاد منتدى لجامعتي و لازم اكون منتمي اله 

كما انه يوجد فيه اعضاء انا اعجز عن و صفهم :Icon31: 

اذكر لنا اكثر موضوع استحوذ على اعجابك الكامل ؟؟

كرسي الاعتراف :Icon31: 

مالذي يغضبك؟

الخيانة...الكذب

ثلاث وردات اقتطفتها من منتدانا الغالي لك ......فلمن تهديها على التوالي؟؟؟؟

الوالدة
الوالد 
صديقي عمر رحمه الله

ماذا تحب و تكره في شخصيتك؟

بحب الاخلاص الي موجود فيها 

و بكره طيبة قلبي  لأنها زايدة عن اللزوم


هالعبارت لمين بتهديها

أنـا البحر وأنت الموج وسطه .. مهما علا موجكـ فمردك للبحر راجع ؟

حبيبتي القديمة

 لا أرى في مرايا ذاتي إلا وجهكـ الحاني .. !!

الفتاة التي أحبها

"أنا لا ألوم الزمان ولا الدنيا ولا الظروف على مافعلت
ولكني ألوم نفسي ودائما أصارع أمواجها
أملا في أن تهدأ فلا تؤذي الناس
بأمواجها المندفعة والمتسرعة"

صديقي الي خسرته بعد صداقة 17 سنه 

و الى اعمامي الله يهديهم


وهذه مجموعة من العبارات..إلى من تهديها من أعضاء منتدانا ..؟!!

1- الله يخليك لنا : حسان القضاة


2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك : أيمن


3 - أنـــت فنـان : أيمن 

4 - أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : مها


5 - آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : نادر الطراونه


6 - تفاجئني دائما : أم السوس-معاذ القرعان


7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : مها..........ايات قاسم.....koori

8 - أحبـك في الله : جميع الاعضاء



9 - يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : محمد القسايمة--عمار القسايمة


10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : معاذ القرعان-ام السوس-العالي عالي


11 - دمت لنا مبدعاً :أيمن

12 - أيها الحاضر الغائب : عبد الله القسايمة...الله يرجعوا بالسلامة


13 - تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه : عمار القسايمة......محمد القسايمة


14 - معرفتك تزيدني فخرا : كل الأعضاء المحترمين :Icon31: 


- هل انت تفعل ماتقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
اكيد :SnipeR (94): 
 اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟
الى نفسي...

- ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟

الله لا يحط حدا بهيك موقف.........  السكوت هي ردة فعلي و الصدمة  :SnipeR (83):  4- ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلة ؟

انسان بسيط........مجروح جراح كثيرة.........بيحب الحياة..........و متفائل بها.......ونيسه الوحده........يقدر الصداقة...........
5- اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟

صديقي عمر رحمه الله

6- من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

أمي الغالية

7- لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

اكيد صديقي


 ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحة ؟

منتدى جميل جداً  :Icon31: 

9- من يسكن قلبك؟

الله سبحانه و تعالى و رسوله..........كوري...........حمزة القضاة......يزيد عبيدات.......عمر رحمه الله............و حبيبتي..........و اعضاء المنتدى جميعهم......و الاهل اشي اكيد



10- هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟

غالباً

11- هل تدخل الشات ؟

مش كثير

12- هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟

في اغلب الاحيان

13- ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

صديقي عمر رحمه الله

14- (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العبارة لنفسك , فماذا تقصد بها ؟

بقصد فيها........ان شاء الله ما تتكرر  :Icon31: 
15- (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟

اهلي(الوالد و الوالده و الاخ و الأختين)

16- متى اخر مره بكيت؟

قبل اسبوع تقريباً لما تذكرت صديقي عمر رحمه الله

17- اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟

اكيد فلسطين الحبيبة............القدس

19- هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟
اكيد لأ............لأنه بأمكاني ان اعمل المزيد

20- بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟

اني بحترمكم كثير :Icon31: 

21- اغمض عينيك دقيقة لو سمحت , ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟

يا ترى كيف المسخن راح يكون اليوم.....لأني حوعان :Db465236ff: 

- هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟
انا مع الزواج العاطفي الي بكون ناتج عن علاقة حب.......و بنفس الوقت يكون الزواج غير مختلط بين الجنسين يعني الشبا في جهة و البنات في جهة اخرى :Icon31: 

ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعية أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟

اول شي الشهاده بعدين الزواج ممن أحب



- هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب ؟

نعم


- هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقة بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

ليش لأ...............بس بعيد و بكرر ضمن حدود :Icon31: 


- هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العملية او الاجتماعية او العاطفية ؟

ابداً و الحمد لله......و اتمنى ان لا أكون

- هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

طبعاً 24/24  :Db465236ff: 

- من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟

الفتاة التي أحبها

- اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربية فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

بستقيل...لأنه و بصراحه هاي مسؤلية و انا ما عندي استعداد اتحملها :Icon31: 

- هل تكره شخص بشدة في حياتك ؟

خالد لا يحمل في قلبه الكره ابداً لأي شخص :SnipeR (94): 

- ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

انو في اعضاء بيشاركوا و هم اوف لاين و ما بيكونوا موجودين ضمن قائمة المتواجدون الان


- هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟

طبعاً لأ........النفس من الداخل هي صاحبة الانطباع


- ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعة في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

مدا هدوئه........ هو أكثر شي


- اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟

أترك الحب الى أن يأتي الزمان و  و المكان المناسب للحب


- حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟
while there's a life,ther's a hope


- عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

بدخل على البيت و انا لابس الشوز و بوسخ البيت و بطلع و له كأني عامل شي :Db465236ff: 


- ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟

ولد:ريان
بنت:لانا


ماهو اول ماستفعله اذا ربحت ملايين او مليونا عشان مانكون طماعين؟


لا مش كماعه انتي.........ابداً..........في عندي احلام استثمارية في حياتي لازم احققها :Icon31: 


 هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

لأ :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

*اهلا وسهلا بخالد .. اكيد لي عودة*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خالد اكيد لي عوده (لم امارس مواهبي بعد )

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *اهلا وسهلا بخالد .. اكيد لي عودة*


بالانتظار ابو الغساين :Icon31: 


> خالد اكيد لي عوده (لم امارس مواهبي بعد )


خذي راحتك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خالد.....راجعين لك بعد الفطور


بالانتظار :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

والله يا خالد من الجوع مش عارف اجمع ولا سؤال ان شاء الله لما افطر برجع  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والله يا خالد من الجوع مش عارف اجمع ولا سؤال ان شاء الله لما افطر برجع


بأنتظارك صيادنا :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## سرور

خالد ما رايك باختيارك بان تكون في كرسي الاعتراف ؟
هل الامر  فرحك ام تضدايقتك بسبب الاسئلة التي ستكون محرجة بالنسبة لك ؟
سؤالي الثاني : هل انت متزوج ؟ وهل تطمح للزواج اذا لم تكن كذلك ؟
ما نظرتك للمستقبل ولعروسك .؟
هل لديك اصدقاء جدد من منتدى الحصن تعرفت عليهم واصبحت علاقتك بهم قوية مثلي انا وسوسن ومها ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خالد ما رايك باختيارك بان تكون في كرسي الاعتراف ؟

كرسي الاعتراف من أجمل المواضيع في منتديات الحصن الأردنية........و اتوقع انه لا يوجد عضو لا يريد ان يكون على هذا الكرسي :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

هل الامر  فرحك ام تضدايقتك بسبب الاسئلة التي ستكون محرجة بالنسبة لك ؟

حتى الان لا يوجد أي اسئلة محرجة من اي عضو........كما انني قادر على الأجابة عن اي سؤال شخصي يخطر بأي عضو :Icon31: 


سؤالي الثاني : هل انت متزوج ؟ وهل تطمح للزواج اذا لم تكن كذلك ؟

انا مجرد طالب جامعي عمري 18 سنة 

كيف بدك اياني اتزوج :Db465236ff: 

و اشي اكيد اطمح للزواج لأنه حلم اي شب كما انه نص الدين  :Icon31: ما 

نظرتك للمستقبل ولعروسك .؟

نظرتي للمستقبل مليئة بالتفائل و الخير ان شاء الله  :Icon31: 

اما نظرتي لعروسي فهي نظرة جميلة و مليئة بالمحبة و الاخلاص ان شاء الله  :Icon31: 

و الله يقدرني و اسعدها ان شاء الله  :Icon31: 

هل لديك اصدقاء جدد من منتدى الحصن تعرفت عليهم واصبحت علاقتك بهم قوية مثلي انا وسوسن ومها 

كل من في المنتدى اصدقائي  :Icon31: 

و الغالبية بعرفهم لأنهم معي في الجامعه :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> أطرف موقف واجهته في المنتدى ومع مين ؟ 
> مع ايات قاسم..لما خربوا السمايلات الي عندي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*


خالد انت من النوع سريع الغضب ولا بتتحكم باعصابك لاخر درجة؟

ممكن انك تخلف موعد لصديق لاي سبب مو مهم ؟ ولا بتحافظ على مواعيدك مهما كان السبب؟

شو الالوان المفضلة عند خالد؟ وهل الالوان بتعنيلك شي معين ولا بس  مجرد لون

لو صحلك سفر بره (شغل او هجرة) ممكن تترك كل شي هون وتروح ولا بتضل بين الاهل ؟

لو حبيبتك في يوم طلبت انهاء العلاقة (الله لا يقدر) بتوافق بدون نقاش ولا بتطلب توضيح مقنع قبل؟

بصراحه خالد ممكن يسامح مين غلط بحقه او خان؟

بتحب الاطفال ؟وكم بتحب يكون عندك بالمستقبل ان شاء الله

ممكن في يوم تعرف انه شخص عنده اغلاط غير مغفورة ومع هيك تطنش وتقول انا مالي؟

احلى واغلى هدية (معنوية او مادية) عندك شو؟

شو اهديت الحبيبة بعيد الحب؟








بكفي هيك  جعت وانا بسأل  هلا دورك ترد لحتى افطر وارجع
واعذرنا على الاطاله*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خالد انت من النوع سريع الغضب ولا بتتحكم باعصابك لاخر درجة؟

بتحكم في اعصابي لأخر نفس...........الهدوء و الركازة موجودين في شخصيتي :Icon31: 

ممكن انك تخلف موعد لصديق لاي سبب مو مهم ؟ ولا بتحافظ على مواعيدك مهما كان السبب؟
و له يمكن الا لأسباب قاهره........


شو الالوان المفضلة عند خالد؟ وهل الالوان بتعنيلك شي معين ولا بس  مجرد لون
اللون الأزرق..........بس اشوفه بتفائل بالحياة 
و اللون الأسود.........بحب اللون هاد في الشتاء

و الألوان بتعنيلي شي اكيد يعني كل لون يحمل معنى في داخل نفسي :Icon31: 


لو صحلك سفر بره (شغل او هجرة) ممكن تترك كل شي هون وتروح ولا بتضل بين الاهل ؟

اذا الأهل بصحة و عافية............اكيد بطلع  :Icon31: 

لو حبيبتك في يوم طلبت انهاء العلاقة (الله لا يقدر) بتوافق بدون نقاش ولا بتطلب توضيح مقنع قبل؟

حالياً انا في حالة حب من طرف واحد  :Icon31: 

بس لو كنت في الموقف...........اكيد لازم اعرف السبب........لأنه هاي مشاعر انسان مش اي شي ثاني :Icon31:  

بصراحه خالد ممكن يسامح مين غلط بحقه او خان؟

اكيد..ليش لأ......اذا كان ربي بسامح ليش انا ما اسامح  :Icon31: 

لكن على الطرف الاخر الاعتراف بالخطأ :Icon31:  

بتحب الاطفال ؟وكم بتحب يكون عندك بالمستقبل ان شاء الله

الاطفال اجمل ما في الكون 

بس اشوفهم بتفائل بالمستقبل :Icon31: 

تحديد عدد الاطفال.......ما بصير.........بس الي بيجي من الله كويس :Icon31: 


ممكن في يوم تعرف انه شخص عنده اغلاط غير مغفورة ومع هيك تطنش وتقول انا مالي؟

حسب الشخص يعني اذا كان صديقي بنصحه و اذا ما رضي بجبره و اذا استلزم الأمر بضربه حتى يوعى على حاله :Icon31: ا



حلى واغلى هدية (معنوية او مادية) عندك شو؟

ساعة اجتلي من اقرباء لي في مملكة السويد لما نجحت بالتوجيهي :Icon31: 



شو اهديت الحبيبة بعيد الحب؟

ما اهديتها شي لأني ما زلت في حالة الحب من طرف واحد :SnipeR (62): 

بس مستعد اهديها قلبي تعمل فيه ما تشاء :Icon31:

----------


## DJ Saleemo

طيب يا أستاااااااااااااااااذ خالد 

بما انك زي ما قلت بتحب !! 
بس حب من طرف واحد :SnipeR (83): 

فينا نعرف معلومات عن حيبتك ؟ 
 :SnipeR (51):  ( إسمها ، وين شفتها ، متى اخر مرة شفتها ، وليش حبيتها )  :SnipeR (51): 

انشالله يكون السؤال عجبك ! :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طيب يا أستاااااااااااااااااذ خالد 
> 
> بما انك زي ما قلت بتحب !! 
> بس حب من طرف واحد
> 
> فينا نعرف معلومات عن حيبتك ؟ 
>  ( إسمها ، وين شفتها ، متى اخر مرة شفتها ، وليش حبيتها ) 
> 
> انشالله يكون السؤال عجبك !


اول شي الحق علي الي خليتك تسجل بالمنتدى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


من حقي ان لا اجيب عن اي سؤال يطرحه علي اي عضو من منتيات الحصن الأردنية


اسمها:...........................
وين شفتها:.........................
متى اخر مرة شفتها:قبل شهرين تقريباً
ليش حبيتها:....................................

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سيرة حياة خالد بلمحه مستعجله..؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> سيرة حياة خالد بلمحه مستعجله..؟؟


الأسم:خالد محمد غازي الجنيدي
مواليد:الزرقاء
موقع البيت:الزرقاء-----------حي الحسين قريب من السوق الشعبي (شارع السعاده)
خالد يملك عائلة مليئة بالحب و الحنان......في طفولته كان يلعب مع البنات فقط :Db465236ff: ..............درس في مدرسة الامير هاشم من الصف الاول و حتى الثالث و في الصف الرابع درس في مدرسة الرازي و من الصف الخامس حتى السابع درس في مدرسة الأسد بن الفرات و من الصف الثامنو حتى العاشر درس في مدرسة المهلب و في مرحلة الأول ثانوي و الثاني ثانوي درس في مدرسة الزرقاء الثانوية العريقة و هي اول مدرسة انشئت في الزرقاء و هي المدرسة التي درس فيها  و الده 

خالد له اخ و أختين فقط و عايش معهم أجمل حياة و كأنهم اصدقائي 

التخصص:هندسة التكييف و التبريد و التدفئة/بكالوريوس/سنة ثانية
الهوايات:اكثر شي سماع الأغاني الأجنبية من أجل تحسين اللغة---كرة السلة لكني تركتها لظروف لا اريد الخوض فيها---تجميع LYRICS للأغاني الأجنبية 




خالد انسان بسيط جداً..........بيحب الحياة............هادئ بطبيعته.......مخلص لمن اخلص له..............انسان عاقل :Db465236ff: ..............بيحب الوحده بشكل غير طبيعي...........بيقدر الصداقة بشكل كبير  

و اي سؤال اخر يا عمار انا جاهز............لأنه السي Vي حاسها مش كامله

----------


## DJ Saleemo

> اول شي الحق علي الي خليتك تسجل بالمنتدى
> 
> 
> من حقي ان لا اجيب عن اي سؤال يطرحه علي اي عضو من منتيات الحصن الأردنية
> 
> 
> اسمها:...........................
> وين شفتها:.........................
> متى اخر مرة شفتها:قبل شهرين تقريباً
> ليش حبيتها:....................................


أما شكلي عجقتك بهالسؤال يا ابو الخـــل

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> أما شكلي عجقتك بهالسؤال يا ابو الخـــل


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حرام يا خالد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> أما شكلي عجقتك بهالسؤال يا ابو الخـــل


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> حرام يا خالد


مبسوطة عين الله عليكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## DJ Saleemo

> حرام يا خالد


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]وين الاجابات شايف مقلوبه دردشه  :Frown: [/align]

----------


## DJ Saleemo

> [align=center]وين الاجابات شايف مقلوبه دردشه [/align]


شايفة!!! المعلم خالد مش راضي يجاوبنا إجابة صح  :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

مرحبا خالد

مين هو العضو الي بتتمنى تتعرف عليه بارض الواقع؟
مين هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياهالعمليه؟
ذكرت انك تعيش حب من طرف واحد...مقتنع بهالشي؟وبرأيك شو نهايه هالحب؟

راجعين الك اكيد :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مين هو العضو الي بتتمنى تتعرف عليه بارض الواقع؟

نادر الطراونه.......الله يرجعه بالسلامه



مين هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياه العمليه؟

الوالد.....الله يخليلنا اياه :Icon31: 




ذكرت انك تعيش حب من طرف واحد...مقتنع بهالشي؟وبرأيك شو نهايه هالحب؟

مقتنع لأنو عندي احساس ان الامور راح تصير افضل في المستقبل ان شاء الله  :Icon31: 

ما بعرف اش راح تكون النهاية بس يا ان شاء الله يكون فيها خير الي :Icon31:  



راجعين الك اكيد........بأنتظارك زهورتنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

خالد شو رأيك بهاي الصوره؟
وشو بتعقتد بينقصها حتى توصل للجمال المطلق برأيك؟



كمان هاي الصوره...حيرتني كتير..شو بتقدر تحكي عنها



لنا عوده :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الصوره الأولى لو كانت بالشكل التالي بنظري ستكون أجمل مع اضافة انسان يتأمل بشروق الشمس هيك الصورة بتكون أخذت أكثر من معنى

[IMG][/IMG]


الصورة الثانية و الي موجوده بألبوم الصور الخاص بي 

هي صوره جميلة

فيها امل......اشتياق..........لكنها في المحصلة تعبر عن انسان حزين لكنه صاحب نظرة جميلة لما سيحدث له في الستقبل

شكراً لأسئلتك و بأنتظار المزيد منك: :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

خالد بتفضل تكون انسان حساس رومنسي حالم
او بتفضل تكون...انسان مابهمه شي..بارد ..قوي..يضحك في اصعب الظروف؟

تقبل الزاج بفتاه عاشت قصه حب؟.تعتقد انو في شب او بنت لم يختبر الحب؟ بتفضل ان البنت الي بدك تتزوجها تخبرك عن حياتها العاطفيه قبلك او لأ؟ وبناء على اجابتك....شو رح تكون رده فعلك اذا عرفت ان اختك بتعيش قصه حب؟
لنا عوده

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خالد بتفضل تكون انسان حساس رومنسي حالم
او بتفضل تكون...انسان مابهمه شي..بارد ..قوي..يضحك في اصعب الظروف؟

اكيد الخيار الثاني.......لأن الرومنسية تؤلم في الوقت الحالي :Icon31: 



تقبل الزاج بفتاه عاشت قصه حب؟

نعم........اذا كنت انا بحبها و هي نفس الشي ما في غلط  :Icon31: 

و بعيد و بكرر اذا كان الله بسامح ليش انا ما اسامح  :Icon31: 

تعتقد انو في شب او بنت لم يختبر الحب؟

نادر جداً


 بتفضل ان البنت الي بدك تتزوجها تخبرك عن حياتها العاطفيه قبلك او لأ؟

مثل ما بدها.........و الماضي صار و انتهى :Icon31: 


شو رح تكون رده فعلك اذا عرفت ان اختك بتعيش قصه حب؟

كل انسان له حق الحب للجنس الأخر  :Icon31: 

بس ما اظن انو هيك شي راح يكون بعيد عن عين الوالدة ابداً  :Icon31: 

يعني انا ما اتوقع انو في بنت بتحب الا و بتحكي لأمها :Icon31: 

من أول ما طلعت أختي على وجه الدنيا ما اذيتها و هي نفس الشي  :Icon31: 

بس اتوقع انو في هيك وقت لازم اعرف مين الشب و شو نيته و حطي الف خط يا زهرة على النية.....بعدين لكل حادث حديث :Icon31: 


و يا ريت يا اعضاء تخففوا اسألتكوا عن الحب.......لأني متت و انا بجاوبكم عن الحب :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

1 - لو قال لك المصباح السحري اختر ثلاث امنيات في الدنيا واحققها لك . . ماذا تتمنى ؟


2 - عندما تكون زهقان ، ولوحدك جالس في البيت ، ماذا تعمل ؟؟


3- كم ساعه تجلس على النت ؟


4-ما أصعب موقف مر عليك؟


5- ما رأيك في الشعر ؟ ؟ ومن هو افضل شاعر لديك ؟


6-ما افضل اسم نال اعجابك في المنتدى ؟


7- ما هي امنيتك في الحياه ؟


8- من هو أهم شخص في حياتك ؟


9- كم مره دعيت الله هذا اليوم ؟


10-اكتب احلى مسج عندك ؟


11 - من انت؟( بكلمة او بشعر ((لك الحرية )) )


12 -متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلب؟ وليش؟


13 -اخر مرة بكيت من قلب؟وليش؟


14 -هل حسيت في يوم من الايام بالضعف؟ومتى كان؟

15 -من الشخص الي تتمنى ياخذ فرحك علشان ماتشوفه حزين؟


16 =آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل ما تنـــــام؟!؟


17-هل فعلا انت مرتاح في تواجدك في المنتدي و مع الاعضاء ؟


18 عضو يستحق الصداقه؟


19عضو شفته و عضو ودك تشوفه ؟ >>> اكتب اسماءهم


20-عضو شخصيته مثل شخصيتك؟


21عضو تعجبك شخصيته؟


22-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟

23- باقة شوك لمن تهديها ...؟؟

24- شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟

25- مـــــن يطـــــربك ...؟؟

26- ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ...؟؟

27- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟

28- ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟

29- مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...؟؟

30- نزار شاعر المرأه.... وانت شاعر من ...؟؟

31حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟

32- جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها...؟؟ 

33 - ماذا سوف تسمي ابناءك على خير 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]1 - لو قال لك المصباح السحري اختر ثلاث امنيات في الدنيا واحققها لك . . ماذا تتمنى ؟

1- أن لا انحرم من نعمة الايمان  :Icon31: 
2- أن تيقى أسرتي سعيده :Icon31: 
3-امنية أحتفظ بها لنفسي :Icon31: 


2 - عندما تكون زهقان ، ولوحدك جالس في البيت ، ماذا تعمل ؟؟

بحكي تلفون مع اي واحد ما اصحابي الى ان يأتي اي شخص للبيت :Icon31: 

3- كم ساعه تجلس على النت ؟

أكثر من 8 ساعات يومياً......... و كلهم على المنتدى :Icon31: 


4-ما أصعب موقف مر عليك؟

لما طلعت نتائج التوجيهي في الفصل الثاني كنت خائف كثير..لأني كنت حاس انو المعدل راح ينزل 

بس و الحمد لله ارتفع ثلاثة اعشاء و أصبح 85.6  :SnipeR (62): 


5- ما رأيك في الشعر ؟ ؟ ومن هو افضل شاعر لديك ؟

من أفضل الأشياء للتعبير عن الأحاسيس و المشاعر اتجاه أي شيء :Icon31: 

أفضل شاعر نزار قباني :SnipeR (62): 
6-ما افضل اسم نال اعجابك في المنتدى ؟

العالي عالي :Icon31: 

7- ما هي امنيتك في الحياه ؟

أيقى سعيد  :Icon31: 

8- من هو أهم شخص في حياتك ؟

 شخص بعزه كثير و هو في المنتدى اسمه محمد حماد (koori)

و هو صديقي في الزرقاء :Icon31: 

9- كم مره دعيت الله هذا اليوم ؟

ما عديت.......بس كثير :Icon31: 

10-اكتب احلى مسج عندك ؟

every life in this world is written by god's hands

that's why i always thank god because when he wrote my life...he included you as a part of it
11 - من انت؟( بكلمة او بشعر ((لك الحرية )) )

انسان بيحب الحياة...


12 -متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلب؟ وليش؟


قبل أقل من شهر تقريباً

عملت انا و صاحبي مقلب بواحد ثاني و كان كالتالي

أخذنا تلفونه و شطبت انا اسمي من من عندو و سجلتوا بأسم umniah 

بعدين و احنا قاعدين حكيت انا معاه فهو لقى انو شركة امنيه بتحكي معاه (طبعاً بعد ما طلعت انا من مكان القعده)

و حكيت انا معاه و كأني واحد بشتفل بشركة امنية 

فحكتلوه انا انك ربحت اشتراك لمدة سنه في خدمة انترنت اللاسلكي (يوماكس) لمدة سنة 

و حكتلوه انو لازم يراجع احد فروع امنية الرئيسية من أجل اجراء اللازم حتى يحصل على الاشتراك 

بعدين انا رجعت و له كأنو في شي 

فهو راح حكالي انو ربح اشتراك و حكتلوا طيب روح انت و شوف شو بصير معك 

في اليوم الثاني الشب راح............و اتبهدل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

طبعاً و هو مروح من الشركه..........بعد البهدله 

صار يدور على اسمي و ما لقاه 

فأتصل معي بعد ما ادخل رقمي على تلفونه 

و هو بتصل لقا حاله بيحكي مع umniah ....الشب ما صدق  :Db465236ff: 

و حكى معاي و بهدلني بهدله ما في بعدها بهدله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



13 -اخر مرة بكيت من قلب؟وليش؟

قبل اسبوع تقريباً.....لما اتذكرت صديقي عمر رحمه الله

14 -هل حسيت في يوم من الايام بالضعف؟ومتى كان؟

نعم...قبل اسبوع تقريباً

15 -من الشخص الي تتمنى ياخذ فرحك علشان ماتشوفه حزين؟

الوالد :Icon31: 

16 =آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل ما تنـــــام؟!؟

الأهل جميعهم :Icon31: 


17-هل فعلا انت مرتاح في تواجدك في المنتدي و مع الاعضاء ؟

اكيد...خاصة انو اصبح لي شهره في المنتدى في هذه الفترة :Icon31: 

18 عضو يستحق الصداقه؟

الجميع يستحقون الصداقة :Icon31: 


19عضو شفته و عضو ودك تشوفه ؟ >>> اكتب اسماءهم

عضو شفته::ايات قاسم-ضياء العمري-غسان القضاة-محمد القسايمة-غازي القسايمه و كل الشباب الي كانوا في الأمسية الشعرية

عضو بدي اشوفه:نادر و ايمن 

20-عضو شخصيته مثل شخصيتك؟

koori

21عضو تعجبك شخصيته؟

ايات قاسم :Icon31: 


22-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟

لجميع اعضاء المنتدى :Icon31: 

23- باقة شوك لمن تهديها ...؟؟

لأيات قاسم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

24- شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟

الوالد و الوالده :Icon31: 

25- مـــــن يطـــــربك ...؟؟

كاظم الساهر.....بأغانيه:انا و ليلى-مستبده-الحب المستحيل-قولي أحبك :Icon31: 

26- ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ...؟؟


تجربة النجاح في التوجيهي :Icon31: 

27- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟

الوحده :Icon31: 

28- ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟

الله سبحانه و تعالى :Icon31: 
29- مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...؟؟

اني اعمل شي غلط و ما اعترف فيه :Icon31: 

30- نزار شاعر المرأه.... وانت شاعر من ...؟؟

انا لست بشاعر لأحد :Icon31: 

انا بكتب كلام بس بيكون عفوي 

يعني الي بيطلع معي بكتبه
31حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟

من الحبيب :Icon31: 

32- جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها...؟؟ 

الله يبعدنا عن الجرائم :Icon31: 
33 - ماذا سوف تسمي ابناءك على خير 

هون حطنا الجمال أبو العلاعيل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الأولاد 

اول ولد يامن و اذا كان في ثاني ريان (يعني راح يكون اسمي ابو يامن) :Icon31: 

البنات 

انا ما بعرف اسمي لذلك راح اخلي الزوجة الي تسميهم[/align]

----------


## زهرة النرجس

أولا  :أحب أن أسألك هل تحب أن يكون لديك مجموعة من الاصدقاء أم تحب أن تحدد من هم أصدقائك اذا أحببت أن تكبر مجموعة أصدقائك يسرني ان أكون أولهم.


ثانيا : من هو خالد وماذا يعني لك شخصيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


ثالثا: لماذا اخترت اسم العالي عالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


رابعا: هل يعني لك اسم العالي عالي شيئا ما ام هو اسم عابر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لم أحب أن اطيل عليك الأسئلة وأكون شاكرا اذا أجبت عليهم ...............ز :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center]1 - لو قال لك المصباح السحري اختر ثلاث امنيات في الدنيا واحققها لك . . ماذا تتمنى ؟
> 
> 1- أن لا انحرم من نعمة الايمان 
> 2- أن تيقى أسرتي سعيده
> 3-امنية أحتفظ بها لنفسي
> 
> 
> 2 - عندما تكون زهقان ، ولوحدك جالس في البيت ، ماذا تعمل ؟؟
> 
> ...



مشكورعىل الاجابات 

وانتظرمني المزيد :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مشكورعىل الاجابات 
> 
> وانتظرمني المزيد


[align=center]بالانتظار :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]


> -متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلب؟ وليش؟
> 
> 
> قبل أقل من شهر تقريباً
> 
> عملت انا و صاحبي مقلب بواحد ثاني و كان كالتالي
> 
> أخذنا تلفونه و شطبت انا اسمي من من عندو و سجلتوا بأسم umniah 
> 
> ...


عملتها نفس الاشي بصاحبتي بس بدال امنية بيبسي 
يا الله شو صحكت 
بس زعلت مني اسبوع[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> 
> عملتها نفس الاشي بصاحبتي بس بدال امنية بيبسي 
> يا الله شو صحكت 
> بس زعلت مني اسبوع[/align]


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ما هو بهدلني بهدلة عمري ما بنساها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]
> 
> ما هو بهدلني بهدلة عمري ما بنساها[/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس ولا عمرك بتنسى الضحك اللي ضحكته من وراها 
يا الله ايام  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

*مرحبا خالد
أنا ما عندي أسئله الآن أسئلك 
بس حبيت أسلم عليك*

----------


## جسر الحياة

*مرحبا خالد
أنا ما عندي أسئله الآن أسئلك 
بس حبيت أسلم عليك*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *مرحبا خالد
> أنا ما عندي أسئله الآن أسئلك 
> بس حبيت أسلم عليك*


[align=center]انت وردة من ورود الزعبية :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

اهلين فيك يا غالي :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

> [align=center]انت وردة من ورود الزعبية
> 
> اهلين فيك يا غالي[/align]



*تسلم يا خالد
وإنت ورده من باقه ورود الجنيدي*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

أولا :أحب أن أسألك هل تحب أن يكون لديك مجموعة من الاصدقاء أم تحب أن تحدد من هم أصدقائك اذا أحببت أن تكبر مجموعة أصدقائك يسرني ان أكون أولهم.

خالد له عدد كبير من الأصدقاء و هو انسان محبوب بين اصدقائه، لكن يوجد فقط هناك 4اشخاص هم بمقام الاخوة و هم:

1-محمد عمر حماد(koori)
2-حمزة القضاة:و هو طالب من طلاب كلية الحصن 
3-يزيد عبيدات:و هو ايضاً طالب من طلاب كلية الحصن
4- عمر زلوم:توفى في مصر اثر حادث سير (رحمه الله تعالى)

و يسرني أختي زهرة النرجس أن أكون صديقك :Icon31: .........و ذلك من منطلق الاخوة :Icon31: 


ثانيا : من هو خالد وماذا يعني لك شخصيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

بتصور اني جاوبت على هذا السؤال في الردود السابقة.....اما اش بيعنيلي...فهو كل شيء في هذا الحياة.......احب به اشياء و أكره به اشياء :Icon31: 

ثالثا: لماذا اخترت اسم العالي عالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

العالي عالي......اسم ذو انطباع كبير في المنتدى......... :Icon31: 


رابعا: هل يعني لك اسم العالي عالي شيئا ما ام هو اسم عابر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو اسم عابر ليس الا :SnipeR (62): 


لم أحب أن اطيل عليك الأسئلة وأكون شاكرا اذا أجبت عليهم ...............


شكراً الك على الاسئلة 

و اهلاً بكِ في المرة القادمة ان شاء الله

----------


## زهره التوليب

منور الكرسي والله ياخالد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> منور الكرسي والله ياخالد


[align=center]عقبالك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خالد الجنيدي من هو الشخص الذي تعتبره قدوة في حياتك غير والديك  :SnipeR (62): ؟

----------


## زهرة النرجس

أولا : 
من هو خالد وماذا يعني لك أي ماذا ترى نفسك.............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثانيا:
 هل تحب الصداقة وتقدسها وهل يكون لك مجموعة كبيرة من الاصدقاء .......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثالثا:
 ما هي صفات الصديق الوفي من وجهة نظرك ؟

رابعا : 
اذا قررت أن تقول لانسان ما أنك تحبة هل تفكر كثيرا بذلك القرار ؟؟؟

خامسا :
 من هو أكثر شخص ترتاح بالحديث معة ؟؟؟؟؟ :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

خالد البومك يعج بالصور الغير عاديه وبالذات للعيون...شو السبب؟وماهي العيون التي تحبها؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[QUOTE=maha;85237]خالد الجنيدي من هو الشخص الذي تعتبره قدوة في حياتك غير والديك  :SnipeR (62): ؟


[align=center]جدتي(والدة والدتي)

و هي بتعيش في بلدى يتواجد بها عشيرتي و هي بلدة الطره و التي تقع على الحدود السوريه

جدتي انسانه فاهمه الحياة 

و انا كل ما اذهب الى الطره.......بحب اجلس معها....و هي بتحكيلي قصص و انا بعتبر منها.[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]أولا : 
من هو خالد وماذا يعني لك أي ماذا ترى نفسك.............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من هو خالد:هاد السؤال جاوبته في الردود السابقة
ماذا أرى في نفسي:انسان محترم و واثق بنفسه صاحب أخلاق رفيعة و الحمد لله  :SnipeR (62): 

ثانيا:
هل تحب الصداقة وتقدسها وهل يكون لك مجموعة كبيرة من الاصدقاء .......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من منا لا يقدس الصداقة.........انا عندي مجموعة كبيرة من الأصدقاء.....بس في اصدقاء يكونون بمعنى الأخوة و حكيتهم في الردود السابقة  

ثالثا:
ما هي صفات الصديق الوفي من وجهة نظرك ؟

ما اله صفات كثيرة.....اخلاقه رفيعة....محترم........بيقدر الصداقة............ما عندو خصلة الكذب و الخيانه.........و اكيد يكون بيحب الحياة :Icon31: رابعا : 
اذا قررت أن تقول لانسان ما أنك تحبة هل تفكر كثيرا بذلك القرار ؟؟؟

انا شب ما بعرف احكي كويس..........يعني مثل ما بحكوا لساني مش حلو....لذلك اكيد بفكر و اذا حكيت ما بعرف احكي.....يعني اوصف مشاعري بشكل جيد على الأقل..لكني مقتنع بكلام بحكي

قمة الحب...أن يجبرك الصمت على الكلام فيعجز الكلام عن التعبير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!و يبقى الحب...


خامسا :
من هو أكثر شخص ترتاح بالحديث معة ؟؟؟؟؟

صديقي محمد حماد (koori) و هو معي في الزرقاء[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خالد البومك يعج بالصور الغير عاديه وبالذات للعيون...شو السبب؟وماهي العيون التي تحبها؟

العيون لها تعبير عن نفس الأنسان يختلف عن اي تعبير اخر :SnipeR (62): 


العيون الي بحبها........اسود :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## العنيدة

انا ما عندي الا سؤالين...الاول كيف حالك؟؟


الثاني ..شو شعوورك اذا تعبت في موضوع وما لقيت ردود ..على موضوعك؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا ما عندي الا سؤالين...الاول كيف حالك؟؟


تمام و الحمد لله :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 


الثاني ..شو شعوورك اذا تعبت في موضوع وما لقيت ردود ..على موضوعك؟؟

بتضايق......بس ما باخذ على خاطري.................لأنه احنا هون كلنا اخوة  :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

خالد انا عندي سؤال واحد بس

انتا ليش دايما على الفطور بتخلص بسرعه ...؟؟؟

ليش ما بتاخذ الوقت الكافي من الفطور 

رغم انه انا بحب تكون سؤيع علشان الاقي حد يسليني بالدردشه متل كل يوم 

ومشكوووووور يا خالد

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]1 - 
> 
> 21عضو تعجبك شخصيته؟
> 
> ايات قاسم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[align=center]انت بتبني باليمين  وبتهد بالشمال  الله يعيني عليك [/align]*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *[align=center]انت بتبني باليمين  وبتهد بالشمال  الله يعيني عليك [/align]*


[align=center]بدك تتحملينا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

[align=center]الله يوفقك يا خالد مبين إنك شخص طيب
الله يعطيك يلي ببالك
ويجمعك بحبيبتك عن قريب
وتكون انت وهي
اسعد زوجين بالعالم
(طبعا لاحظ اني عم بدعيلك والدنيا صيام
////////////الدعاء مستجاب)[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خالد انا عندي سؤال واحد بس

انتا ليش دايما على الفطور بتخلص بسرعه ...؟؟؟

ليش ما بتاخذ الوقت الكافي من الفطور 

رغم انه انا بحب تكون سؤيع علشان الاقي حد يسليني بالدردشه متل كل يوم 

ومشكوووووور يا خالد

الله يعطيك العافيه


انا اكلي بيكون سريع كثير و خفيف  :Icon31: 

يعني بس يجي وقت الأكل ما بعطي انتباه لأي شي مثل التلفزيون الي بوخذ وقت كثير من مدة الجلوس على مائدة الطعام

----------


## سرور

[align=center][/align]*ياعيني عليك يا خالد والله وقعت يالله خليني اسالك اكم سؤال وبدي اسمي هالكرسي ( كرسي العقاب )
اول سؤال يا خالد :
1: اكم مرة عملت اشي غلط بتندم عليه لحد الان ؟
2: كيف كانت طفولتك ؟
3: ما رايك بالاعضاء الجدد ؟
4: لو عنجد كان في كرسي عقاب وحكولك اتفضل يا خالد على كرسي العقاب لمدة ساعتين ممنوع تقوم شو بكون شعورك ؟
اسئلة عامة 
1: شو بتدرس يا خالد ؟
2: كم ضايلك لحتى تتخرج ؟
3: افضل  عضو بترتاح لوجوده بالمنتدى؟*

----------


## سرور

[align=center][/align]مادام انت مشرف الاغاني يا خالد بدي منك طلب زغنون اذا بتقدر عليه 
وهو اني بدي سفونيات

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ياعيني عليك يا خالد والله وقعت يالله خليني اسالك اكم سؤال وبدي اسمي هالكرسي ( كرسي العقاب )
اول سؤال يا خالد :
1: اكم مرة عملت اشي غلط بتندم عليه لحد الان ؟

كثير...........و بندم بس مش للان :Icon31: ...يعني فترة و بنسى :Icon31: 

2: كيف كانت طفولتك ؟


طفولة جميلة جداً...و انا صغير كنت بس العب مع البنات :Db465236ff: 

3: ما رايك بالاعضاء الجدد ؟

كلهم محترمين ما شاء الله  :Icon31: 

4: لو عنجد كان في كرسي عقاب وحكولك اتفضل يا خالد على كرسي العقاب لمدة ساعتين ممنوع تقوم شو بكون شعورك ؟

انا بقعد على الكرسي الي على الكمبيوتر 8 ساعات باليوم.....ساعتين ما بضروا :Db465236ff: 

اسئلة عامة 
1: شو بتدرس يا خالد ؟

هندسة الميكانيك/تكييف و تبريد و تدفئة :SnipeR (94): 

مرحلة البكالوريوس

2: كم ضايلك لحتى تتخرج ؟

ان شاء الله 3 سنين :SnipeR (62): 


3: افضل عضو بترتاح لوجوده بالمنتدى؟

كل الأعضاء برتاح معهم :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center][/align]مادام انت مشرف الاغاني يا خالد بدي منك طلب زغنون اذا بتقدر عليه 
> وهو اني بدي سفونيات


http://www.4shared.com/network/searc...lue=10&start=0

----------


## سرور

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## DJ Saleemo

اوكي ،، رجعتللك يا أستاااذ خالد

عندي الك كم سؤال بيخصوا الأغاني بما انك مشرف الأغاني وأنا دي جي !

1) مين هو أفضل مطرب عربي بالنسبة إلك ؟

2) مين هي أفضل مطربة عربية بالنسبة إلك ؟

3) مين هو أفضل مطرب أجنبي بالنسبة إلك ؟

4) مين هي أفضل مطربة أجنبية بالنسبة إلك ؟

--

5) أعطيني التوب تن لأحسن 10 أغاني عربية عندك ؟

6) أعطيني التوب تين لأحسن 10 أغاني أجنبية عندك ؟

--

7) أعطيني أغنية عربية بتهديها لحبيبتك ؟

8) أعطيني أغنية أجنبية بتهديها لحبيبتك ؟

--

9) مين المطرب العربي اللي بتحس شخصيته أو إحساسه بيشبهك ؟

10) مين المطرب الغربي اللي بتحس شخصيته أو إحساسه بيشبهك ؟

11) مين بتشوفه أفضل دي جي وبعمل أحلى ريمكسات بالنسبة إلك ؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اوكي ،، رجعتللك يا أستاااذ خالد

عندي الك كم سؤال بيخصوا الأغاني بما انك مشرف الأغاني وأنا دي جي !

1) مين هو أفضل مطرب عربي بالنسبة إلك ؟


القيصر.....كاظم الساهر

2) مين هي أفضل مطربة عربية بالنسبة إلك ؟

اليسا

3)مين هو أفضل مطرب أجنبي بالنسبة إلك ؟

shayne word

4) مين هي أفضل مطربة أجنبية بالنسبة إلك ؟


evanescence

5) أعطيني التوب تن لأحسن 10 أغاني عربية عندك ؟


1-انا و ليلى.............كاظم الساهر
2-مستبده.............كاظم الساهر
3-كل الي داريته.........هاني شاكر
4-بعد الليالي...........عمرو دياب
5-قلبك طيب.....معين شريف
6-انت الحب...جورج الراسي
7-انا مش بعيد.......مدحت صالح
8-ممنونك انا..ملحم زين
9-قربي ليا.....سامو زين
10-عادي.....محمد نور





6) أعطيني التوب تين لأحسن 10 أغاني أجنبية عندك ؟


راح احط عشرين اغنية و كل وحده احلى من الثانية

1-my immortal................evanescence
2-when you're gone.........avril lavign
3-never gone............backstreet boys
4-you make me feel.........blue
5-when you love someone..........brayan adams
6-please forgive me...........brayan adams
7-wait for you..............elliot yamin
8-here without you..........3 doors down
9-goodbye my lover.........james blunt
10-carry you home...........james blunt
11-better in time.....leonna lewis
12-shadow of the day.............linkin park
13-far away..........nickelback
14-no promises...............shayne word
15-i cry............shayne word
16-how to save a life............the fray
17-hero.............enrique
18-carless whisper.......George Michae
19-my all.......marieh carey
20-hotel california............eagles





7) أعطيني أغنية عربية بتهديها لحبيبتك ؟

مش بعيد.......اكمل


http://www.4shared.com/file/3060517/...nline.html?s=1


8) أعطيني أغنية أجنبية بتهديها لحبيبتك ؟

راح اهديها 3 مش وحده
1-i cry..........shayne word

DJ Saleem Momani-Shayne Ward - I Cry.mp3 - 6.0 Mb

2-wait for you.........elliot yamin

http://www.4shared.com/file/40279678...r_You.html?s=1

3-here without you..........3 doors down

http://www.4shared.com/file/55134597...t_You.html?s=1


و هي كلمات الأغاني

1- i cry

http://www.lyricsmania.com/lyrics/sh...cs_304987.html

2-wait for you

http://www.lyricsmania.com/lyrics/el...cs_557473.html

3-here without you

http://www.lyricsmania.com/lyrics/3_...ics_21367.html

9) مين المطرب العربي اللي بتحس شخصيته أو إحساسه بيشبهك ؟

كاظم الساهر

10) مين المطرب الغربي اللي بتحس شخصيته أو إحساسه بيشبهك ؟

shayne word
11) مين بتشوفه أفضل دي جي وبعمل أحلى ريمكسات بالنسبة إلك ؟

اكيد انت...........ما شاء الله عليك

----------


## غسان

مساء الخير خالد .. 

اسئلة عامة بداية : 

1- ماهي  الحرية بالنسبة لك .. وهل انت تمتلكها كما تريد .. 

2- الصداقة .. هل هي عامل اساسي في حياتك .. وهل تؤثر فيك وبقراراتك بدرجة كبيرة ..

3- الحب ... من طرف واحد الى متى ؟؟؟؟ 

4- حدثنا عن  اسرتك .. ومدى ارتباطك بها  ...  

5-هبوط المستوى الفني في الاردن ... ما رأيك بذلك .. ولماذا ؟؟  

 6- موضوع النفاق الاجتماعي .. وين عودتك الي حكيت عنها  :SnipeR (30): 



السؤال الثاني 

سؤال اعتيادي .. انته رئيس الوزراء ومطلوب منك تشكل الحكومة .. مين همه الاعضاء واي وزارات بتسلمهم 


السؤال الثالث 

اختار 10 اعضاء من المنتدى واكتب بجنب كل عضو اخترته وصف .. ملاحظة .. لقب .. الي بدك اياه 

ولي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]مساء الخير خالد .. 

مسا النور :SnipeR (62): 

اسئلة عامة بداية : 

1- ماهي الحرية بالنسبة لك .. وهل انت تمتلكها كما تريد .. 

الحرية بالنسبة لي لها معاني كثيرة..منها ان اعمل كل شيء انا اريده بس اهم شي ما يكون حرام :SnipeR (62): 

2- الصداقة .. هل هي عامل اساسي في حياتك .. وهل تؤثر فيك وبقراراتك بدرجة كبيرة ..

اكيد.........بتأثر بقراراتي لكن بشخص خفيف
3- الحب ... من طرف واحد الى متى ؟؟؟؟ 

الى المالانهاية أخي :Smile: 
4- حدثنا عن اسرتك .. ومدى ارتباطك بها ... 

اسرة متحابة و الحمد لله انا الأبن الأ:بر في هذه العائلة و لي أختان و اخ و هو الأصغر في العائلة

انا برتبط ارتباط كبير في اسرتي لأني الابن الأكبر.......يعني بتعلم من الأهل معنى الحياة بشكل كامل 

5-هبوط المستوى الفني في الاردن ... ما رأيك بذلك .. ولماذا ؟؟

المستوى الفني الأردني فاشل بمعنى الكلمةبسبب

عدم توفر الامكانيات المادية بالشكل الكافي و أ:بر دليل على فشله خروج بعض الممثلين الأدرنين و التمثيل في المسلسلات الخليجية و السوريه

6- موضوع النفاق الاجتماعي .. وين عودتك الي حكيت عنها 

نسيت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


السؤال الثاني 

سؤال اعتيادي .. انته رئيس الوزراء ومطلوب منك تشكل الحكومة .. مين همه الاعضاء واي وزارات بتسلمهم 

وزير الدفاع: محمد القسايمه 

وزير الصحة: لمسة شقاوه

وزير المالية: العالي عالي

وزير الأوقاف: اشرف

وزير العمل: غسان 

وزيرالكهرباء والطاقة: ضياء العمري

وزير الشباب والرياضة: احمد الزعبي 

وزير الزراعة: معاذ ملحم 

وزير البيئة: عبد الله القسايمه 

وزير العدل: سوسنه

وزير التربية والتعليم: ايمن 

وزير الإسكان: نادر الطراونه

وزير التخطيط: مهدي شطناوي 

وزير الثروة الحيوانية: عباده الشطناوي 

وزير الشئون الاجتماعية: مها

وزير الثقافة:ايات قاسم

وزير التجارة: عمار القسايمه 





السؤال الثالث 

اختار 10 اعضاء من المنتدى واكتب بجنب كل عضو اخترته وصف .. ملاحظة .. لقب .. الي بدك اياه 

حسان القضاة........الله يخليلنا اياك :SnipeR (62): 
ايمن.....................الملوخية بتستناك :Db465236ff: 
نادر الطراونه...........ليش ما بتدخل على الدردشة كثير؟ :Icon31: 
العالي عالي.............وينك ما بتبين :Db465236ff: 
محمد القسايمه........شاعر بمعنى الكلمة :SnipeR (62): 
عمار القسايمه...........نظرتي الك ما راح تتغير ابداً :Icon31: 
مها.........................مواضيعك جميلة جداً  :Icon31: 
ايات قاسم..............حنونة المنتدى :SnipeR (62):  و السمايل هاي هدية الها ( :Db465236ff: )
سوسنه................الله يوفقك بحياتك يا رب :SnipeR (62): 
عباده الشطناوي.........طول عمرك رايق و هادي :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## غسان

> [align=center]مساء الخير خالد .. 
> 
> مسا النور
> 
> اسئلة عامة بداية : 
> 
> 1- ماهي الحرية بالنسبة لك .. وهل انت تمتلكها كما تريد .. 
> 
> الحرية بالنسبة لي لها معاني كثيرة..منها ان اعمل كل شيء انا اريده بس اهم شي ما يكون حرام
> ...



مشكور خالد على اجاباتك الجميلة

----------


## جبرائيل القرعان

اكيد  انتا صادق في كل ما تقول :Eh S(2):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

كم مرة ..اتهاوشت مع حد..ما بتعرفوااا..
ومين اللي فاز...سؤاال شراني

----------


## جبرائيل القرعان

التزامنا بقيمنا هو اهم ما يربطنا بحياتنا   القيم اذا لم تكن صادقه عند الانسان فلا امل عند الانسان ليحيا من جديد الا وهو يشك بقيمه صدقوني سيمر عليه وقت وهو يشعر بلخوف من نفسه 
                       شعارنا نتمسك بقيمنا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كم مرة ..اتهاوشت مع حد..ما بتعرفوااا..
ومين اللي فاز...سؤاال شراني



بالزرقا..كثيييييييييييييييييييير

انا عايش في حي معروف بمشاكله و اكيد الا ما يجيلك واحد مو ناوي على خير

بس انا ما بلجأ لأيدي الا بأخر نفس...يعني اول شي بحكي معاه من باب التفاهم

اما مين فاز فغالباً أنا....بس هاذ لا يعني اني ما اكلت قتل من ناس انا عامل معهم مشاكل.....على العكس ماكل قتل ليوم القتل.......بس انا ما بنسى.....يعني حقي بعرف كيف أخذوه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خالد مين العضو الي حسيت حالك اتسرعت في الحكم عليه اما بالسلب او الايجاب ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خالد مين العضو الي حسيت حالك اتسرعت في الحكم عليه اما بالسلب او الايجاب ؟



ما في حدا تسرعت في الحكم عليه ابداً :Icon31: 

كل الأعضاء محترمين معي و الحمد لله :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

خالد بما انك من الزرقا 
اكيد بتعرف لبنى (دواوين)
احكينا عنها بما لا يقل عن سطري
واحكينا اذا صار معك معها قصص

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خالد بما انك من الزرقا 
اكيد بتعرف لبنى (دواوين)
احكينا عنها بما لا يقل عن سطري
واحكينا اذا صار معك معها قصص




اكيد بعرفها :Db465236ff: 

مين من الزرقا ما بيعرفها :Db465236ff: 


هاي لبنى بنت بتحب المشاكل من يوم يومها......و هي ضاربة على ايديها ضربات سكاكين  مثل اي واحد دواوين و اتوقع انها داقة على ايدها 

هي مشكلجية حسب مراقها في المجمع القديم أو الجديد.الله يبعدها عنا ضربت ناس كثير بوجههم....بس قبل فترة سمعت انو اخوها قاتلها و دخلت المستشفى و طلعت بعد فترة طويلة 

و اخر مرة شفتها انا قبل 3 اسابيع


انا مرة شفتها بالمجمع سلمت على واحد مباوسة و هو عايش بحارتنا و بتحكي معاه زي الزلام 

يعني جنس الانوثة مش موجود فيها


بس على فكرة هي ما بتصير قوية الا على الضعيف.يعني هي لو تمشكلت في اي  واحد  و هو مسكين بتكون قضت عليه 

بس لو الواحد يوقفلها بالعين الحمر بتخاف 

اما بالنسبة لمواقف الي صارت معها 

هو موقف واحد بس

كنت ماشي بالمجمع......اجت علي بتحكيلي بدي سيجاره.....حكتلها ما معي لأني ما بدخن...اجت بدها توخذ علي بس انا بهدلتها و شوي كنت راح اضربها فخافت مني و كان معي في الموقف هاذ صاحب الي 

اجت حكتلي انا اسفه و حكتلي شكلك من الغويريه.........حكتلها لأ

اجت حكتلي من وين.........حكتلها من حي الحسين

اجت صارت تحكيلي انتوا ناس محترمين.....بكفي انو (عبد الله ابو راس) من عندكم

طبعاً ما حدا يسألني عن عبد الله ابو راس لأنها قصتوا طويلة :Db465236ff: 

بالأخير كان معي صاحبي و هو بدخن اعطاها سيجاره و انتهى الموضوع

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بدي اسأل عنها ولاد خالي في الزرقاء 
لبنى  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]خالد 
مها بتضل تحكيلي انه خالد رايق 
شو اكثر اشي بخليك تعصب ؟؟؟؟[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]خالد 
مها بتضل تحكيلي انه خالد رايق 
شو اكثر اشي بخليك تعصب ؟؟؟؟


راح احكي و بتمنى من الكل يفهمني كويس

انا اكثر شي بعصب منه الي هو العنصرية الي عنا في البلد 

و الي بتكون بين الأردنيين و الفلسطينيين في الأردن الحبيب....ممكن هاي الشفلة مش موجوده في اربد بس عنا في الزرقا موجوده و بكثرة 

و على فكرة.........العنصريه هاي هي سبب كرهي للدوري الأردني

يعني بتضايق كثير بس اسمع واحد يبحكي عن الطرف الثاني

لأنه احنا في النهاية عرب مسلمين قبلتنا وحدة و ربنا واحد 


انا ما بكون رايق دائماً مثل ما حكتلك مها..........انا عندي صفة بشكر ربي عليها دائماً

اني دائماً هادي بس من جوه الله اعلم كيف يكون...[/align]

----------

